# Hard drive not working properly; need direction

## chrisstankevitz

My scsi harddrive in my Dell 1600sc filled up and I added an IDE drive (from my unused windoze machine).

I used fdisk to partition, e2fsck to format:

```
e2fsck -c /dev/hda1
```

The thing just doesnt work right.

My mouse moves slow when the hard drive is used.  I get funny errors about not being able to delete files.  Sometimes I get weird stuff in /var/log/messages:

```
Aug  3 11:41:44 quinn EXT2-fs error (device hda1): ext2_readdir: bad page in #1878528

Aug  3 11:41:44 quinn EXT2-fs error (device hda1): ext2_check_page: bad entry in directory #1878535: unaligned directory entry - offset=28, inode=3145756, rec_l

```

How do I even begin to debug something like this?  I tend not to believe it's a hardware malfunction because the drive worked fine in Windoze.

Thanks for ytour help!

----------

## slugworth

what about using the mke2fs and mk2efs -j utilities? 

dont forget to hdparm it too.

----------

## slugworth

or mk2reiserfs if you want reiserfs.

(i love reiserfs)

----------

## chrisstankevitz

 *slugworth wrote:*   

> what about using the mke2fs and mk2efs -j utilities? 
> 
> dont forget to hdparm it too.

 

Thanks for the help.  

I will look at mke2fs, never heard of it.

Does hdparm "stick" or do I need to do it at every boot?  Where does it remember its settings?  How do I know which hdparm settings to use for my setup?  I'll also snoop google for answers to these questions.

Chris

----------

## slugworth

no, you need to 

```
rc-update add hdparm default
```

 after you edit /etc/conf.d/hdparm to what youd like to save. theres a section about it here on the 1/3 stage install, just skim through. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-345229.html

----------

## smadasam

I also have a 1600SC.  I was wondering what options you had to compile into your kernel to get it to boot from the SCSI drives?

----------

## chrisstankevitz

 *smadasam wrote:*   

> I also have a 1600SC.  I was wondering what options you had to compile into your kernel to get it to boot from the SCSI drives?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=708440

----------

